# Hello, and an Update!



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi All! It's been quite a while since I was on here, I need to make a point to get on here more often! I am seeing a lot of new names, along with some new ones. My whole crew has been doing wonderfully. I mentioned a long time ago that I was moving, and that has been completed. The hedgies have their own room, and my horse and dogs are loving the 400 acres of protected land to play on. 
Milton is happy and healthy, still my sweet little man. 








Penny is my big girl, always keeping me on my toes. She was a rescue and it seems just when I have her figured out she switches up on me! All the sudden will dislike a type of treat, or get huffy, or get dry skin, or refuse her wheel. She's a goober. 








I figured I'd include a photo of my man Zeus, enjoying the farm as well! 









AND some very big news... I bought my first female with the intention of breeding! She is still a baby, and comes to me from Beach Bum Hedgehogs in FL in a week or two. Here are some photos from their website. The breeder has agreed to sell me a baby, and has been a fantastic resource to bounce a few ideas off of about breeding. 
Please note that I have not taken my decision to breed lightly, and I am starting out with one male and one female, both properly bred and certified free of WHS and inbreeding. I've talked to Milton's breeder and they have allowed me to use him for my first time breeding. Because I'm buying a baby I will continue to prepare until the spring, when she is not too young or too old to breed. I am doing this with a reliable vet, an emergency fund for unexpected bills, and a background of raising animals, including one pregnant rescue hedgehog. I apologize if that was too much info, but this is something that is really important to me! So... here she is!


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

She's very pretty! I love her dark mask.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw, she looks like an oreo cookie!  It's great to hear everyone's doing well and the move is over! Looks like Zeus is enjoying his new home. 

I think you'll be a great breeder and I can't wait to see your first "batch!" Because you're going to post pictures, right? Right???


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

She is ADORABLE! Oh my goodness!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

She is one the most beautiful hedgies I've ever seen! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's gorgeous! :-D And definitely not too much information - it's very reassuring to hear someone tell us all of those things and I'd rather hear it than have to just guess that hopefully someone has already considered/done all of those things. I'm sure you'll be a great new breeder, going about it that way! Can't wait to see some adorable baby pics.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I do an internal (or sometimes out loud) squeeeeeal every time I look at her. She is gorgeous, isn't she! 

Like I said, I will try to get on here to discuss and share all things hedgie more often. And I will absolutely chronicle my first "batch"  Thank you all for the kind words and support!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!! I honestly cannot wait to see her first litter of hoglets! Soooo cuuuute!


----------



## Tamoshanter (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks like you have a fantastic four legged family  your new addition is really a doll! Have you thought about names for her?


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

GORGEOUS female!!!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I got an update from her breeder today that she is doing well, we will continue to watch her weight and food intake and hopefully fly her here within the next two weeks. 
I have decided to name her Eloise, after one of my favorite children's book characters. I have a kind of theme of classy (in my opinion) and a little more old fashioned names! All the ones my boyfriend has said he HATES and I could never name a human-baby.


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

I love that name! That was a name I was wanting to name Rosalie at one point!!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Eloise is home! She flew in Friday night... I was expecting her around 11 p.m. but at 7 the airport called and told me they had an animal in for me. I rushed over and if I thought it was love at first sight when I saw her picture than this was a whole new level of love! 
I had the pleasure of holding and petting a huff free baby and watching her run on her wheel on her first night at home! Here's some baby pictures...


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

She's so precious!! I'm amazed that hedgies get shipped places. Considering all the specific treatment they need to stay on track it seems like a flight would be disastrous. I'm glad she got there safely and is making herself right at home!


----------



## veewimmer (Feb 17, 2011)

She's so tiny and adorable!! Congrats on the new hedgie baby!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's so cute!! I love her little face...!  Glad she made it safely and is as sweet as she looks.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Eloise is quilling, and a little sensitive. But she is sooo sweet! She had the cutest pouty face after her first oatmeal bath, but I think if felt good because she got over it quickly!

















Penny has revealed that she loves pumpkin, and had a total hedgie party when I tried to get some pictures for Hedgieween!









Milton had a scratch on his face, which was gone super quick... I took him out and cleaned it twice. Of course that made me the meanest mom in the universe. I was punished for the rest of the night. Hehehe When I tried to take him out for his chance at Hedgieween model he pooped and peed on my jeans and it was smelly and damp so I gave up. He lost his modeling chance.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Gah!! They're all so stinkin' cute!!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Latest update...
as you may have seen from my other post, Penny passed away.
I rescued a pregnant mama and she had three healthy babies who are all weaned. Mom and two babies are settled in at their new homes.
Milton is doing lovely, wheeling and eating like a maniac. 
Eloise is honestly they sweetest thing, and I don't pick favorites... but she's stolen a special place in my heart. 
I finally got a youtube channel started to share some of my videos! 
Enjoy


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG she is so freaking adorable. Good thing I don't live close to you, otherwise I'd want to hedgie nap her. You will be a great hedgie breeder!

All the best to you!

ML


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, she is so totally kidnap worthy! And she would probably walk right into your hand happily to leave. She's just too sweet  
Can't wait to see what kind of babies she will produce in the spring! 
Hopefully I'll convince myself not to keep them ALL


----------

